#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Что такое практика подчинения?

## Вячеслав Феликс

Здравствуйте! Недавно читал описание мал на сайте по их продаже, вот его кусочек:

"Малы синего цвета хорошо подходят для практик подчинения. " 

У меня появлся логичны вопрос: а что такое практики подчинения?

ЖДУ ВАШИХ ОТВЕТОВ :Smilie:

----------


## Айрат

Есть 4 вида просветленной активности: умиротворения, преумножения, привлечения и защиты. 
Соответственно для разных видов активности рекомендуются применять разные средства. Видимо эти малы рекомендованы для защитной активности. 
Но надо понимать, что тексты на сайтах пишут торговцы или копирайтеры, а не те кто в теме шарит  :Wink:  
и не надо сильно доверять написанному в интеренете, в т.ч. и на этом форуме )))

----------

Галина_Сур (06.07.2022), Павел Б (06.07.2022)

----------


## Павел Б

> Здравствуйте! Недавно читал описание мал на сайте по их продаже, вот его кусочек:
> 
> "Малы синего цвета хорошо подходят для практик подчинения. " 
> 
> У меня появлся логичны вопрос: а что такое практики подчинения?
> 
> ЖДУ ВАШИХ ОТВЕТОВ


У меня появились логичные вопросы:
1. Что такое "мал"?
2. Что такое "сайт по их продаже"?
3. Что такое "описание мал"?
4. Что такое "хорошо подходят"?
И главный вопрос:
Почему бы вам не задать вопросы туда, где вы прочитали непонятные вам слова?

----------

Кузьмич (09.07.2022)

----------


## Vega

> У меня появились логичные вопросы:
> 1. Что такое "мал"?
> 2. Что такое "сайт по их продаже"?
> 3. Что такое "описание мал"?
> 4. Что такое "хорошо подходят"?
> И главный вопрос:
> Почему бы вам не задать вопросы туда, где вы прочитали непонятные вам слова?


Мала - это четки. 
Например, зайдите на сайт института Норбулинга в Кангре. Там они продаются.  Из поделочных камешков.
https://norbulingka.org/

----------

Павел Б (06.07.2022)

----------


## Вячеслав Феликс

Малы-это четки. Я уже не помню, где видел

----------


## Тотратагни

https://youtube.com/watch?v=lemaZiF_fKY

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (10.07.2022), Павел Б (06.07.2022)

----------


## Вячеслав Феликс

Блпгодарю

----------


## Павел Б

> https://youtube.com/watch?v=lemaZiF_fKY


Отдельное спасибо за видео!
Пема Рандрол Ринпоче произвёл исключительно благоприятное впечатление!
Ощущение давнего хорошего знакомого.

----------


## Вячеслав Феликс

Спасибо

----------


## Вячеслав Феликс

Благодарю

----------

